# Beer soaps, super hoppy beer aroma?!



## Mawr (Feb 26, 2015)

So I got a HUGE soaping opportunity.
Not going to go into super detail, however
I have to impress, a lot.
Kinda like cooking for a 5 star chef impress.

I have to make a soap out of a super hoppy beer.
However I'm also trying to hit the key notes out of this.
I have the BB Honey ale, however due to the strong aroma out of this beer
I know with the lye it's not going to pull it through but the honey ale is just too soft of a smell.. I have ground up hops as well however the smell of it kinda reminds me of tomatoes. :/

Is there a f.o or a combination you might suggest that might match the extreme smell of hoppy beer or a technique that magically helps pull the smell through?
I need some serious advice! Ha.


----------



## Seawolfe (Feb 26, 2015)

I've used a strong hoppy beer twice (Arrogant bastard), and I cook most of it down to a thick syrup. Use icy slush beer just enough to dissolve the lye, then the syrup added later to make up the liquid amount. The hoppy beery scent IS there, even after cure.


----------



## Mawr (Mar 2, 2015)

Oh man! That's a way to definitely do it. Thanks for responding! I ended up making it I went a half hour to this home brew store got some of the hop pelletes (citra because the type it is) and grounded it up to try to keep some of the smell of the hops, it came through pretty well and left gorgeous speckles in the soap.  tried to do the whole fridge/freezer method and I swore I was thinking the soap was going to be a botched batch. Definitely did not cure the way I wanted. I normally do cold temps and insulate anyways so I never really had issues with it overheating. So just going to stick to my original method and see where it takes me plus trying out your method!


----------



## Seawolfe (Mar 2, 2015)

Hmm and your method makes me wonder - I have a freezer full of hops...
Nono, really should keep those for brewing!


----------



## LBussy (Mar 2, 2015)

https://phillipsbeer.com/hop-drop-drops

Those may help.  

Ask the brewer what sort of hops they use.  They will be able to tell the difference.  You might even ask them for a couple ounces of the finishing hops they actually use in the beer.

You can make a hop-tea with just boiling water poured over them and sitting for a couple minutes to get the aroma you want.  An ounce of hops will probably be more than enough.


----------



## Lindy (Mar 2, 2015)

I like using the spent grain/hops used for making the beer for an exfoliate.


----------



## szujus (Apr 23, 2017)

I just recently got a great opportunity myself, do you have any advice for a beer soap now that you've been doing it for a while?


----------



## Relle (Apr 28, 2017)

Szujus, the original poster of this thread hasn't been in, in 2 yrs so I doubt they will see your post.


----------

